# sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??



## 1Jens (17. Apr. 2007)

Hi !

Bevor ich mit den Feinarbeiten beginne, wollt ich mal fragen
ob meine Teichterassen so richtig angelegt sind.

Der Teich soll 4 X 4m und 0,80m tief werden (Gartenteich mit Goldfischen)



















Was wär eurer Meinung nach noch zuverändern ?

Mfg Jens


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi Jens,


mach den Tiefen Bereich noch größer bevor es zu spät ist............ 


Alles andere ist m.M.n. Geschmackssache, bzw. liegt daran wie die Terassen genutzt werden sollen, Pflanzen, Gestaltung etc.


Aber mach das in der Mitte *G R Ö S S E R*


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,

sieht gut aus   , aber da geht noch was.... bin auch der Meinung, dass der tiefe Teil so groß wie nur möglich gemacht werden kann ... keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen. 

Warum nur 80 cm - geht nicht 100? Denk dran, dass sich mit der Zeit unten ganz schön viel Schlamm ansammelt. 

Wieso hast Du senkrecht abgestochen ? - wir graben auch gerade und zappeln uns dumm und dusselig um zwischen den Stufen immer schön schräg abzutragen.

Was ist das für eine Folie unter der Brücke, gibt das etwa ein kleiner Wasserlauf???? Wenn ja, bräuchte ich mal praktische Tipps.


Gruß
Feldmaus


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,

also ich würde die Stufen auch nicht so abgehakt machen (ist Geschmackssache). 

Und die Tiefzone, wenn Fischbesatz geplant ist so tief und groß wie möglich.
Da geht doch noch locker was.... 
Pflanzen für "über Wasser" gibt es bis ungefähr 30cm Tiefe. Danach nur noch für "unter Wasser". Und denen ist es zu 90% ziemlich egal, ob sie auf 50 oder 100cm stehen....
Also mach die Tiefzone größer! Das größere Volumen macht das System wesentlich stabiler.


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Sieht gut aus  

Ich würde die komlette Tiefenzone (ganzer innerer Ring) aber noch runtergraben.

Unter 1,20 ist das was für Weicheier  

Das bringt dir dermaßen viel Volumen, daß dir der Teich auch entsprechend Freude macht.

Weg damit!

Die Stufen finde ich OK;- Ich gehe auch nur steil- und "tief"

Hast du Bodenabläufe vorgesehen?


----------



## Harald (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,

aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass die oberen Pflanzstufen ruhig etwas breiter hätten werden können, wird sich aber nicht mehr ändern lassen.

Das Problem, das so nun entstehen kann ist, dass das Substrat nicht so auf der Folie liegen bleibt, dass Du die Folie nicht mehr siehst. Es wird sich langsam aber sicher, in die tieferen Bereiche des Teiches verabschieden.

Die Folie kannst Du aber auch dadurch verdecken, dass Du sie mit Vlies oder einer Ufermatte bedeckst. Beides bietet auch den Pflanzen entsprechenden Halt.


----------



## Manu79 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens, 

tu dir bitte selbst den Gefallen und grabe die unterste Stufe komplett tiefer. Du wirst, wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, viel mehr Wasservolumen bekommen und folglich auch mehr Freude an deinem Teich haben. 80 cm sind meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Wenn du es schaffst und den Erdaushub auch gut weg bekommst, dann bitte nicht zögern und grabe tiefer, sonst hat dein Teich hinterher eine recht große Oberfläche und du verschenkst unnötig viel Wasservolumen.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*



			
				Manu79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jens,
> 
> tu dir bitte selbst den Gefallen und grabe die unterste Stufe komplett tiefer. Du wirst, wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, viel mehr Wasservolumen bekommen und folglich auch mehr Freude an deinem Teich haben. 80 cm sind meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Wenn du es schaffst und den Erdaushub auch gut weg bekommst, dann bitte nicht zögern und grabe tiefer, sonst hat dein Teich hinterher eine recht große Oberfläche und du verschenkst unnötig viel Wasservolumen.



dazu ist noch zu sagen, bei dem wie es jetzt ist würden die Fische im Sommer darin gegrillt werden. Weil sich das Wasser zu schnell aufheizt, und im Herbst sehr schnell auskühlt. Somit auch grosse Temperaturschwankungen im Teich auftreten!


----------



## Manu79 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Auch das ist richtig, große Temperaturschwankungen sind dann vorprogrammiert.


----------



## jrewing4 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,
lege am besten noch unter den vorderen Rand der Terassen (unter die Folie) eine Rolle aus Vlies. Die sollte etwas dicker sein wie die Höhe Deines Bodensubtrats. Dann hast Du vorne wie eine kleine Sperre und das Zeug rutscht nicht eine Stockwerk tiefer.
MfG
Steffen


----------



## 1Jens (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi !

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich habe euren Rat befolgt und noch mal gebuttelt.











Die Stufen habe ich nach hinten etwas tiefer abgestochen,hoffe das daß Substrat
dadurch besseren Halt hat.Er hat jetzt eine Tiefe von ca 0,90m.  

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich nicht vorgesehen, werde eine Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt nehmen
und sie an die Amphore anschliessen.

Ja, das soll ein kleiner Wasserlauf werden, ich bin aber noch am probieren,
da das Gefälle zu flach geworden ist, muss ich noch mal schaun wie ich das am besten löse.

Wieviele Fische kann man in eine Teich von 4 X 4 X 0,90 m einsetzen ?


Mfg Jens


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi Jens,

ich würde die tiefste Stelle trotzdem noch vertiefen!!
Wir hatten hier schon vor einigen Jahren mal -25°C ... die Eisdicke kann man sich dann vorstellen. Nach dem Winter hatte fast keiner mehr Goldfische abzugeben - im Gegenteil. 
Geh ruhig noch 20 oder 30cm tiefer! 
Mit dem Aushub kann man auch gut einen Steingarten anlegen, auf dem man dann den Bachlauf plazieren könnte.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi Jens,



			
				1Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten!
> 
> ...




geht doch, geht doch.......... 

Wenn du noch Sand zum Auffüllen des Bachlaufes brauchst, dann mach noch min. 10cm Tiefer inne Mitte, iss besser glaub mir.............

Also: Schüpp, Schüpp, Hurraaaaaa........


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,

na wie schauts aus? 
Hast Du auf uns "gehört" und weiter die "Schüppe" geschwungen? 

Wegen der Fischanzahl.. ich würde es entscheiden, wenn das Volumen bekannt ist.
In einen neuen Teich sollten frühstens nach 6-8 Wochen Fische einziehen. Bis dahin hat sich das System wenigstens etwas stabilisiert...


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hallo Jens,
das sieht doch jetzt schon richtig klasse aus  

..., aber wie gesagt:
"Unter 1,20 ist was für Weicheier" 

Also tiefer  

Setz den Bodenablauf und das Rohr auf jeden Fall!!!

Du brauchst es ja noch nicht anzuschließen)

Einfach Deckel drauf und fertig.


----------



## Heiko H. (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi Jens,

kann mich dem der Vorschreiber nur anschließen.
Buddel wenn möglich noch was tiefer umso besser bekommst du Temperaturschwankungen in den Griff und auch das Gesamtvolumen ist für ein gutes Gleichgewicht nicht ohne.
Auch denn Ratschlag vom Thomas solltest du dir noch mal überlegen, denn den Bodenablauf bekommt man im Nachhinein schlecht gesetzt. Außer man setzt seitlich Flansche in den Teich und baut so eine Bodenabsaugung.
Ich habe bei meinen vorherigen Teichen den Fehler gemacht und habe einen Bodenablauf nicht eingeplant.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jens,
> 
> Bodenablauf bekommt man im Nachhinein schlecht gesetzt. Außer man setzt seitlich Flansche in den Teich und baut so eine Bodenabsaugung.
> Ich habe bei meinen vorherigen Teichen den Fehler gemacht und habe einen Bodenablauf nicht eingeplant.
> ...



Das mit den seitlichen Flanschen anschl. dürfte sogar fast unmöglich werden.  

Um in den Tiefenbereich vorzudringen, müßten die Pflanzstufen weit untergraben werden.
Ich glaube nicht, daß sich das, ohne komplett abzupumpen und auszuräümen  noch abstützen läßt. 

Ich bekomme es bei mir auch nicht mehr hin. 
(Diesmal vergesse ich das bestimmt nicht)


----------



## globetrotter (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

.... allgemein gilt im tiefbaubereich mind. eine tiefe von 80cm für eine frostsicherheit, im allgemeinen sind min 1,20m sinnvoll,

bezüglich bodenablauf würde ich ihn (dringend) empfehlen, wenn vielleicht mal ein KOI einziehen sollte, denn Koi scheinen doch mehr verunreinigungen zu erzeugen und wachsen auch schneller wie goldfische und ähnliche kollegen

die familie der goldfische lebt heute noch im eigenen teich, da kommen wir immer noch mit pumpe und filter ohne bodenablauf aus. allerdings ist das auch ein gfk teich, wäre es ein foilienteich würde aus eigener erfahrung nur noch mit bodenablauf bauen, denn dafür gibt es sehr viele gründe ........ und die überwiegen nach meinr meinung des mehraufwand des grabens

gruss
globetrotter


----------



## globetrotter (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

... ach ja, und wenn es ein folienteich wird, würde ich von 90grad wandungen(stufen) abraten, da der wasserdruck = gewicht des wassers = 1kilogramm pro liter oft (je nach bodendichte und bodenbeschaffenheit) zu späteren erdbewegungen unter der foilie führen kann ... schon mal die wassermenge grob kalkuliert?

gruss


----------



## 1Jens (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Hi !

Der Teich ist jetzt 1 m tief, 
einen Bodenablauf werde ich aus Kostengründen nicht bauen.

Lustigerweise habe ich heute beim Folie verlegen feststellen müssen
das der Verkäufer sich um ca 3,5 m zu meinen Gunsten vermessen hat .
Also bin ich wieder beim umplanen ,3 m mehr mus mann schlieslich gleich verbauen 

Also weiter buddeln 

Ich denke an einen grösseren Flachwasserbreich (ca. 30/40 cm tief und bis zur Brücke
mal sehen was sich so ergibt.

Mal sehn wann ich endlich fertig werde, mit einen Fischbesatz rechne ich frühstens 
Anfang Juli.





Mfg Jens


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

JENS!!!!  

Der Bodenablauf kostet dich jetzt vielleicht 30€ !!!


----------



## herbi (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Servus Jens,

du hast bis jetzt eine schöne Arbeit abgeliefert, wirklich! Warum willst du dir diese nun versauen in dem du auf den BA verzichtest!Die Kosten für einen solchen belaufen sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt vielleicht auf 30 - 50 €!!Natürlich ist ein Teich eine enorme Anschaffung wo sofort eine Menge Geld drauf geht, aber glaube uns wenn du später einen BA haben willst dann kostet er bestimmt wesentlich mehr als jetzt!! Und glaube mir du willst später einen haben! Nur ein vorteil von einem BA, du brauchst den Mulm nicht mehr absaugen wenn er angeschlossen ist! Du brauchst jetzt lediglich einen BA einbauen und mit den Rohren verbinden wenn du eine Reduzierung auf dasRohr steckst dann kannst du sogar den Teich( Mulm! ) mit einer Pumpe absaugen!

Da ich vor Jahren auf einen BA verzichtet habe mußte ich mir einen teueren Teichsauger kaufen, 200€ ne Menge Geld gegen über 50 €, oder!?  
Hast du nicht irgendwann Geburtstag? Laß dir in doch einfach da schenken leg das Geld bis dahin aus und dann kannst du es ja wider auf´(´´´´´)s Konto tun!

So ich glaube nun genug geschrieben zu haben, hoffe du entscheidest dich zur Vernunft!


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: sind die Teichterassen so richtig angelegt ??*

Herbi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------

